# Hosting Unternehmen



## Atomkraft (24. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne ein Hosting Unternehmen betreiben/gründen. Ich brauche eigentlich nur eine Software mit der ich das alles gut einrichten kann z.b. Hosting Controller nur ist diese Software momentan zu teuer für mich. Also gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit das zu realisieren?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. September 2006)

Du bist gut. Kommst hier mit einem Thema um die Ecke was die Vermutung sehr nahe legt, dass Du von dem was Du vorhast absolut keine Ahnung hast. Und dann willst Du auch noch Geld verdienen und das am besten ohne selbst viel Geld bezahlen zu muessen. Bei jedem Firmengruendung muss man aber erstmal investieren, und wenn man was vernuenftiges will oft auch eine Menge, oder man muss sich halt mehr mit der Materie befassen sodass man auf solche Software nicht angewiesen ist.
Mit Sachen wie Serverauslastung (z.B. wie viele Seiten/User/etc. vertraegt ein Server mit 100MBit-Anbindung) und natuerlich Serversicherheit hast Du Dich wahrscheinlich schon intensivst auseinandergesetzt um sowohl Deine als auch die Daten Deiner Kunden (viel wichtiger!) nicht zu gefaehrden, richtig? Und Du hast auch bereits einen Ueberblick ueber die Kosten die fuer die Anbindungen (natuerlich 100MBit) des/der Server monatlich anfaellt, plus natuerlich Lizenzkosten fuer das Betriebssystem (ich gehe hier mal stark von Windows aus, da es sich ja hier um Windowssoftware handelt), Strom, etc., also allgemein Deinen laufenden Kosten, richtig?

Sorry wenn das alles etwas hart klingt, aber Du erweckst wirklich nicht den Anschein als waeren diese Punkte bereits geklaert. Und solang dies nicht der Fall ist hoffe ich, dass Du die Finger von der Sache laesst. Falls das alles schon geklaert sein sollte und Du auch wirklich weisst was Du tust, dann entschuldige ich mich. Aber wie Du in dem Fall dann sicher weisst kann man mit solchen Warnungen nicht vorsichtig genug sein, denn so ein Server mit dicker Anbindung ist eben was anderes als eine kleine Kiste die mit DSL an's Internet angebunden ist und einfach nur eine Website fuer ein paar Freunde bereitstellt.


----------



## Atomkraft (25. September 2006)

Also ich wollte erstmal klein anfangen momentan habe ich 4 Computer mit 100 mbit leitung und 3 PCs von dennen haben lizensierte Windows betriebssystem drauf und einer hat lizensierte Linux betriebssystem drauf und auf alle PCs ERSTMAL eine sehr gute firmenfirewall installiert und jetzt wollte ich informationen sammeln wie ich jetzt weiter machen soll aber wenn keiner lust hat zu helfen oder wenn sich im board 1000 andere auch net auskennen ist überhaupt net schlimm!


----------



## Navy (25. September 2006)

> Also ich wollte erstmal klein anfangen momentan habe ich 4 Computer mit 100 mbit 
> leitung und auf alle PCs ERSTMAL eine sehr gute firmenfirewall installiert und jetzt 
> wollte ich 

Was ist denn einen /Firmen/firewall? Und wozu zur Hölle brauchst Du die? Und vor allem warum *auf*jedem*verdammten*Rechner*?
Eine Firewall ist kein Programm, sondern ein Sicherheitskonzept. Dazu gehört u.A. ein Paketfilter (das ist das, was Du wahrscheinlich meinst), der sollte aber *niemals* auf der Arbeitskiste liegen.

Ließ:
http://www.computer-security.ch/ids/default.asp?TopicID=168
und vor allem:
http://www.stud.tu-ilmenau.de/~traenk/dcsm.htm#Firewall

> informationen sammeln wie ich jetzt weiter machen soll aber wenn keiner lust hat zu 
> helfen auch gut nicht schlimm wenn sich im board 1000 andere auch net auskennen ist 
> überhaupt net schlimm!

Es geht nicht um die Grundlegende Idee Deiner Frage sondern um Dein recht blauäugigen Auftreten hier.

Mach Dir Gedanken um Datensicherung, Ausfallsicherheit, Performancestabilität, Usersupport, 24h/7d Service, Ersatzteilvorräte und vor allem Betriebswirtschaft (denn Du musst Deine Finanzen vor dem Staat "rechtfertigen"). Wenn Du Dich dazu belesen hast dann stell konkrete Fragen, die nicht leicht seltsam sind, denn normalerweise werden Rechner in solch einem Verbund mit/über Unix administriert (Wowereit!).


----------



## Johannes Postler (27. September 2006)

Atomkraft hat gesagt.:


> Also ich wollte erstmal klein anfangen momentan habe ich 4 Computer mit 100 mbit leitung und 3 PCs von dennen haben lizensierte Windows betriebssystem drauf und einer hat lizensierte Linux betriebssystem drauf und auf alle PCs ERSTMAL eine sehr gute firmenfirewall installiert und jetzt wollte ich informationen sammeln wie ich jetzt weiter machen soll aber wenn keiner lust hat zu helfen oder wenn sich im board 1000 andere auch net auskennen ist überhaupt net schlimm!



Ohne dir jetzt zu Nahe treten zu wollen, aber du hast 4 Rechner mit 100Mbit/s-Anschluss in einem Rechenzentrum ohne so recht zu wissen, was du damit tun sollst? Oder meinst du, die Rechner stehen bei dir zuhause und sind untereinander mit 100 Mbit/s verkabelt?

Und nochwas: wo hast du denn dein Linux lizensiert?


----------



## mike4004 (27. September 2006)

Hi

Die Möglichkeit auf ein "lizensiert" Linux bestäht das wäre dann zb ein Redhat Linux Enterprise mit Support. Wobei der Ausdruck lizensiert auch net so richtig ist.

mfg mike4004


----------

